# Something special turned up today



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Im quite excited about opening it , any ideas?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

KORE blimey, that looks nice!


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

I dont know what it is, but it has security tape on it so it must be decent :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Inflatable sheep and a bottle of lube?


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

the blacklight is from chemical guys i think


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

andrewst500 said:


> the blacklight is from chemical guys i think


I've had some for a few weeks but not had chance to use it yet.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

amiller said:


> KORE blimey, that looks nice!


+1, and not cheap! :doublesho


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I paid £14.75 for mine...........so not too bad.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yep Kore turned up today along with a few samples to test and play with.
I must admit the build quality of this is totally mindblowing although i appreciate costwise im sure people would say so it should be but cost aside it really is far better than i ever imagined. I have a few details for this to be used on.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I thought it was silver? Is this a limited edition?!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Nope i wanted it Kore Dark for dark colours and metallics hence its black..
I am also getting a price for the engraveing to be filled with gold leaf as im right fussy barsteward and wanted it to keep and it matches my Heavenly colours


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> Nope i wanted it Kore Dark for dark colours and metallics hence its black


Wow, just like Zymol Royale and their blue one then?


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

always with the special unique stuff marc,


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Mark bring this with tomorrow dude  i fancy a gander at that.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

james b said:


> Mark bring this with tomorrow dude  i fancy a gander at that.


No you,ll open it :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Nah its cool ill bring it for you to fondle.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Flash bugger


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Marc you must be making too much from your details:lol:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

How much it set you back if you dont mind me asking.

I WANT  

Daz :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its around 1500 big ones.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Nah its cool ill bring it for you to fondle.


kinky


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Razzzle said:


> How much it set you back if you dont mind me asking.
> 
> I WANT
> 
> Daz :thumb:


Well i obviously get a discount with chemical guys similar to DW,s discounts but you would have to contact ChemicalGuys direct for a price as i believe its special order from the usa.
It is for sale in NL

http://www.chemicalguys.nl/index.php/kore-dark.html


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

vxrmarc said:


> Well i obviously get a discount with chemical guys similar to DW,s discounts but you would have to contact ChemicalGuys direct for a price as i believe its special order from the usa.
> It is for sale in NL
> 
> http://www.chemicalguys.nl/index.php/kore-dark.html


Looks like I might be saving for a little while yet as i just put that into google and did a conversion and it comes in at over a grand :O

Nice one though Marc, and i'm sure you'll get the best out of it!

Be sure to post up the 1st car you use it on so we can all have a gander :thumb:

Daz.

Daz.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

vxrmarc said:


> Well i obviously get a discount with chemical guys similar to DW,s discounts but you would have to contact ChemicalGuys direct for a price as i believe its special order from the usa.
> It is for sale in NL
> 
> http://www.chemicalguys.nl/index.php/kore-dark.html


you're lucky you even got it.

i was bloody tempted to stick it up my jumper when i clocked it!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm actually more interested in that black light! You must tell us how it goes!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> I'm actually more interested in that black light! You must tell us how it goes!


I feel the black light similar CG Wet Mirror Finish . 
Wet Mirror Finish my favorite gloss enhancer :thumb: IMHO very underrated product !


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Not being a big wax fan i'm more interested in the Blacklight as well.
Still cant figure this stuff out, it's an LSP but it's not a wax, not a sealent and not a hybrid so WTF is it?
I'm one of those people that needs to categorize everything so this is bugging the $hite out of me.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks very impressive Marc, will it be available for refill like the Raceglaze Black Label?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Meh I've seen cooler  

Did you get a sample first/


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

im sure the wax will be fantastic marc..........but that box:thumb:

Any samples mate:lol:


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

think the thread title says it all 

something special . 

well out of my price range but drooling doesn`t cost a penny , looking forward to the write up when you get chance to try it out


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks superb

How much time will opening that bad boy with an alan key add to a detail


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Looks superb
> 
> How much time will opening that bad boy with an alan key add to a detail


If im charging per hour they are incredibly long threaded and my allan keys rounded off


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

vxrmarc said:


> If im charging per hour they are incredibly long threaded and my allan keys rounded off


Sound about right


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I just thought what a pillock you would feel if you forgot the allen key.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow! That does look a bit special!

Love that container!

What does the wax smell of? CG waxes usually smell amazing!


----------

